# They have to get rid of Byron



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm sorry Jamel, I myself have said that you don't fire a guy without having a plan b but he's doing active damage to the future of the franchise - he's a fucking tire fire




> Since his coach pulled him out of the game against the Dallas Mavericks and called him out publicly for "trying to make the big shots" Russell hasn't even taken the little ones. The rookie guard has taken 4 less shots per game since the late benching, resulting in his usage rate dropping from 23.5 to 19.1. He has also been less accurate, shooting just 31.8% in those three contests, down from 41.3% on the year. The percentage of Russell's teammates baskets on which he assists while on the floor has bumped up from 18.8% to 22.6%, but so has his turnover ratio, from 13.8% to 22.6%.
> 
> Three games is an exceedingly small sample size on which to make definitive judgments, but the numbers don't paint a pretty picture. Neither does the eye test. Since his latest public spanking, Russell has looked more passive on offense after having recently tried to seize control of the reins. He has often been content to bring the ball down, make an initial pass, and then serve as a floor spacer rather than looking to create. It hasn't been super pretty:


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...russell-improvement-quote-stats-analysis-tape



> Among the chief concerns of Scott's tenure, his mishandling of D'Angelo Russell is at the top of the list. To say that the talented rookie is not on the same page as Byron would be an understatement. On Tuesday night, Byron pulled Russell the last two minutes of the game (in a one possession game). When asked why, Scott said he sat him because he thought he was "trying to take over the game."
> 
> This is so mind-numbingly stupid that I'm not even sure where to start. Byron consistently has chastised Russell through the media about "manning up" (because frequently complaining about a 19-year-old's performance through the media is an incredibly manly thing to do) and frequently discusses the importance of aggressiveness, yet when a player tries to "take over the game," this is a bad thing?


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2016/1/29/10841740/la-lakers-byron-scott-coach


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Agreed, he definitely isn't the guy you want trying to develop your young talent. Go get Thibs. Now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Byron needs to go be it during this season or when it is over. Whatever he is doing isnt working. Im not talking about W/L record, I dont care about that this season. Tough love is fine but this team is being run by a coach with no vision and a message that is falling on deaf ears. This team has zero identity, zero intensity. Every game is ''Lets throw some shit up and see if enough go in!"

A couple games ago Byron said in a post game interview "I talk to the players like they are five year olds"....thats fucking ridiculous, and saying that in the media isnt going to "light a fire" under their asses, just make the team more dysfunctional.

I dont agree how DLo has been held back but supposedly that will change after the all star break. DLo NEEDS to play without looking over his shoulder. He needs to be allowed to have a shit ton of turnovers so he can figure it out for himself.

This team will lose with or without Byron this year but Im done with Byron. If for no other reason we need a new coach to give the players/fans some new fresh hope.

I dont envision Byron being the coach when the Lakers are remotely good again. The same coach who has the worst record in Lakers history is not the answer to leading this team to the promised land.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

for the better part of the season at least they were playing with energy and trying to compete but the last couple of games they just look like they don't care


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm just happy we fired Pringles. He was negatively impacting the franchise.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not even close to the same and I wasn't one of the people calling for his head


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> I'm sorry Jamel, I myself have said that you don't fire a guy without having a plan b but he's doing active damage to the future of the franchise - he's a fucking tire fire


Yeah, Scott is mishandling things big time.

It's not the amount of losses, for it was to be expected, it's just the general feeling he doesn't know what the hell he is doing out there. 
Dude, you can't demote players to the bench without talking to them. You can't blast your players in public. You can't punish players in-game for a couple errors when you should be trying to develop them. and etc., etc..

Dude just doesn't have a clue, it seems.

And when it comes to the point when the franchise's most important player is questioning if he is even "improving", then the red flag must be raised.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> not even close to the same and I wasn't one of the people calling for his head


Way to refute nothing that was said.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I expected us to be garbage the first half of the season. If we don't show improvement the 2nd half, then I'll reevaluate Byron. I'm all for team tank, but until the last few games I was at least comforted in the fact that we were battling every night while losing. The last couple of games have pissed me off because the entire team looks like it doesn't give a fuck out there. I'm hoping that it's just tired legs and the all star break can fix some of the effort issues.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Way to refute nothing that was said.


way to say nothing


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> way to say nothing


Yet you replied to it, weirdly defensive considering I didn't address you or quote you in my original comment.

Heres me saying something: my original post was a "I told you so" to Mojopin and Paulo.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Zzzz

As if D'Antoni didn't drive players out of town and openly trash the fan base. Or end Kobe's career by running him into the ground.

You sure showed us, Jamel.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yet you replied to it, weirdly defensive considering I didn't address you or quote you in my original comment.
> 
> Heres me saying something: my original post was a "I told you so" to Mojopin and Paulo.


And you were wright. C'Antoni was doing a bang up job. In fact, He went from the Lakers to a successfull coaching career in... wait, where was he last season again? And this season? Does he even have a Head Coach position in the league anymore?

Look, bro. Let's call a spade a spade: D'Antoni was a lousy Lakers coach and he didn't deserve to continue. Did firing him solve the franchise's problems? No. But hinsight (sp?) is 20/20. If he had continued, would the franchise improve? Odds are (cause he sucked) it wouldn't...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yet you replied to it, weirdly defensive considering I didn't address you or quote you in my original comment.
> 
> Heres me saying something: my original post was a "I told you so" to Mojopin and Paulo.


you're posting in my thread, directly under my last post - that's kind of how these things work - if you meant to address Paulo or Mojo you weren't particularly clear about it


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Zzzz
> 
> As if D'Antoni didn't drive players out of town and openly trash the fan base. Or end Kobe's career by running him into the ground.
> 
> You sure showed us, Jamel.


Things are much better now right? Or are things the way they are because of him? How many coaches must be fired before its no longer Pringles fault the Lakers suck?



PauloCatarino said:


> And you were wright. C'Antoni was doing a bang up job. In fact, He went from the Lakers to a successfull coaching career in... wait, where was he last season again? And this season? Does he even have a Head Coach position in the league anymore?
> 
> Look, bro. Let's call a spade a spade: D'Antoni was a lousy Lakers coach and he didn't deserve to continue. Did firing him solve the franchise's problems? No. But hinsight (sp?) is 20/20. If he had continued, would the franchise improve? Odds are (cause he sucked) it wouldn't...


Hindsight is exactly why I brought it up. At the time I told you (repeatedly) that the Lakers would suck regardless of the coach and that you would hate whoever replaced him until the Lakers were in the playoffs. I said that when I didn't even know who the replacement was. I was 100% right.



e-monk said:


> you're posting in my thread, directly under my last post - that's kind of how these things work - if you meant to address Paulo or Mojo you weren't particularly clear about it


Clearly.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Things are much better now right? Or are things the way they are because of him? How many coaches must be fired before its no longer Pringles fault the Lakers suck?


The Lakers (post-Antoni) made a decision: we will tank and rebuild from the draft, all the while keeping an eye for an eventual impact FA (no, not Aldridge).
Thus they have no ready-to-play talent right now. The best player is arguably a sophomore Clarkson. Randle and Russell are not ready for prime-time. Etc., etc..

The fact that the Lakers suck right now has little to do with the coach. Phil Jackson or Pop could be coaching this team and still they wouldn't sniff 25 wins.

And where have i said the Lakers sucking in the 2015-2015 season has anyrhing to do with Mike D'Antoni?

Btw, can you answer my questions about D'Antoni?i 



> Hindsight is exactly why I brought it up. At the time I told you (repeatedly) that the Lakers would suck regardless of the coach and that you would hate whoever replaced him until the Lakers were in the playoffs. I said that when I didn't even know who the replacement was. I was 100% right.


It's not that the Lakers suck. It's HOW they suck. 
Like we've discussed many times in the day, i though D'Antoni was making terrible options: Kaman in the doghole, mishandling Wes, not stressing defense, the whole Shawne Williams fiasco, being an ass-hole in the media (same thing Byron's doing, btw), etc.
D'Antoni tried to replicate his Phoenix Suns formula when he obviously didn0t have the personnel for it. wich he failed to do in New York, also.
For me, a trait of a great coach is adapting the system for the players, not the other way around (specially when the personnell ain't there).

Please keep this in mind: after D'Antoni, the Lakers visibly tanked.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Things are much better now right? Or are things the way they are because of him? How many coaches must be fired before its no longer Pringles fault the Lakers suck?


You always fail to provide context. D'Antoni was the wrong coach from day one. For the Dwight team, they absolutely would have been better with a different coach that emphasized a slowed-down game. After Dwight left, wanting D'Antoni gone was more about the fact that he was an asshole that alienated the players and fans. 

No one, and I mean no one, expected Byron to do any better with the roster, barring upgrades. 

So, in conclusion: Yes, D'Antoni should have been fired, but he should have never been hired to begin with. His resignation was 1.5 years too late.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> The Lakers (post-Antoni) made a decision: we will tank and rebuild from the draft, all the while keeping an eye for an eventual impact FA (no, not Aldridge).
> Thus they have no ready-to-play talent right now. The best player is arguably a sophomore Clarkson. Randle and Russell are not ready for prime-time. Etc., etc..
> 
> The fact that the Lakers suck right now has little to do with the coach. Phil Jackson or Pop could be coaching this team and still they wouldn't sniff 25 wins.
> ...


Your questions about "where is Dantoni now?" (hint: he is employed) just goes to further show how you fail to comprehend the point.

I never said Dantoni was the right hire, I never said Dantoni was doing a good job.

All I ever stated was that firing him early would be useless at best, and potentially harmful. I also stated that you wouldn't be satisfied with whoever replaced him. I haven't seen you refute any of the preceding paragraph yet. You just keep repeating that Dantoni sucked and the current roster isn't good. When are you going to point out to me how firing Dantoni improved the Lakers?



MojoPin said:


> You always fail to provide context. D'Antoni was the wrong coach from day one. For the Dwight team, they absolutely would have been better with a different coach that emphasized a slowed-down game. After Dwight left, wanting D'Antoni gone was more about the fact that he was an asshole that alienated the players and fans.
> 
> No one, and I mean no one, expected Byron to do any better with the roster, barring upgrades.
> 
> So, in conclusion: Yes, D'Antoni should have been fired, but he should have never been hired to begin with. His resignation was 1.5 years too late.


See above. I wasn't arguing with you that Dantoni was the right hire. In fact you and I were one of the only two who opposed hiring him day one. The fact remained he was already hired though, and you should of only fired him when it improved the situation. 

If you make a mistake and buy a car for $10k over what its worth the solution isn't to just drive it off a cliff to get it out of your life.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I personally think Scott is doing exactly what he was hired to do.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Your questions about "where is Dantoni now?" (hint: he is employed) just goes to further show how you fail to comprehend the point.
> 
> I never said Dantoni was the right hire, I never said Dantoni was doing a good job.
> 
> All I ever stated was that firing him early would be useless at best, and potentially harmful. I also stated that you wouldn't be satisfied with whoever replaced him. I haven't seen you refute any of the preceding paragraph yet. You just keep repeating that Dantoni sucked and the current roster isn't good. When are you going to point out to me how firing Dantoni improved the Lakers?


Dude, D'Antoni sucked. Then the Lakers tanked. What more can i say? 
"Firing Dantoni"didn't improve the Lakers because they decided to tank games/seasons.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I personally think Scott is doing exactly what he was hired to do.


which is drive the tank?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Dude, D'Antoni sucked. Then the Lakers tanked. What more can i say?
> "Firing Dantoni"didn't improve the Lakers because they decided to tank games/seasons.


If they were going to decide to tank why waste money and time firing D'antoni?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> which is drive the tank?


What exactly do you think the benefit to firing Byron would be at this point?

Are you worried that DLo will want to drown his sorrows and turn to booze? Are you worried that when DLo is 30 we will be reflecting on how Byron benching him as a rookie ruined his career? Or do you want to send a clear message to the kids that it is the coaches fault, and not their lack of experience/talent/effort?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you don't think fucking with a kid's head early can actually hamper his development?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> you don't think fucking with a kid's head early can actually hamper his development?


"Fucking with a kid's head" is too vague.

Kobe said his motivation for arguably his best game (62 against Dallas) was to stick it to Del Harris who was the Mavs assistant coach. Kobe felt Del didn't play him enough when he was a 18 year old rookie.

So obviously you can say it hampered Kobe's development. But not in the way you were referring to.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> If they were going to decide to tank why waste money and time firing D'antoni?


I don't quite remember how it went down. D'Antoni was fired. Then Pau Gasol left. Then the Lakers couldn't get any significant FA. Then they decided to tank the season?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> "When I talk with a lot of people around the league the expectation is Byron Scott will not be the coach next season," Medina told NBA TV host Jared Greenberg. "But when you talk to the Lakers, they're saying he's definitely going to be here this season, and they are going to evaluate him this off-season," with Medina reporting that the team sees Scott as having a "no-win situation" to an extent due to the difficulties of simultaneously trying to manage Kobe Bryant's farewell tour while also developing the Lakers' youth.
> 
> Speaking of that youth, Medina additionally reported that "the coaching staff has also been frustrated at times with [D'Angelo Russell's] sense of entitlement, so as much as it makes sense to play him out on the floor from an X's and O's standpoint, I think Byron is also trying to humble their rookie point guard," which helps explain why Scott seems to call Russell out through the media with greater frequency than his teammates.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2016/2/2/10900738/la-lakers-byron-scott-firing-job-security-dangelo-russell-comments


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Russell needs to be humbled. It's all part of the mentoring process.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> Russell needs to be humbled. It's all part of the mentoring process.


Sarcasm?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

No. Everyone has to pay their dues. Kobe did, DLo can too. An entitled attitude will derail his career from reaching its full potential.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> No. Everyone has to pay their dues. Kobe did, DLo can too. An entitled attitude will derail his career from reaching its full potential.


i get your point, but trying to "humble" a player? You think about all the terribly cocky players like Bird, Jordan, Shaq, Iverson, etc.. was there ever a coach who tried to "humble" them?

F! WE need swagger on court! We NEED over-confidence by a young player. It shows heart.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> i get your point, but trying to "humble" a player? You think about all the terribly cocky players like Bird, Jordan, Shaq, Iverson, etc.. was there ever a coach who tried to "humble" them?


Yes.

Are you serious?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Overconfidence is fine, but only if it's supported by action. If you're overconfident because you literally spend every waking moment in the gym, then by all means.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Byron's problem isn't that he's trying to teach the kid humility, it's that one minute he's trying to make the kid work for it, the next he's telling the press that the kid needs to "man up", the next he's complaining (again to the press) that the kid is trying to take over the game and is too cocky etc - he's all over the map and inconsistent which is conducive to nothing good


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes.
> 
> Are you serious?


Yes.

Are you?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yes.
> 
> Are you?


If I have to educate you on the struggles of coaches that tried to humble Allen iverson then you're too ignorant to talk to. Guy had to retire because his coach failed to humble him by making him come off the bench.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> If I have to educate you on the struggles of coaches that tried to humble Allen iverson then you're too ignorant to talk to. Guy had to retire because his coach failed to humble him by making him come off the bench.


We are talking about a rookie D'Angelo Russell and wether it would be fit to try and "humble" him for alleged overconfidence. I don't know how Allen Iverson's last seaasons in his career facture much into the equation.
You would have a point if Johnny Davis and/or Larry Brown had tried to "contain" Iverson's cockyness when he came into the League firing (shots), but i don't remember that happening...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Holliday was blowing by Russell at will last night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Holliday blows by everyone though. I think they said last night that he's like 2nd in the league in scoring in the paint from the pg position. Westbrook is 1st.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree that Byron is in a no-win situation. I can't think of many coaches that could juggle the Kobe farewell with this youth with any kind of grace. I don't think he's doing a particularly great job, but I agree that replacing him during the season would be absolutely pointless. 

Mitch has gone on record saying they will evaluate Byron at the end of the season. To my knowledge, not one person in the organization has gone as far as to say Byron will for sure coach through his contract. They'll evaluate him along with the rest of the team this summer. So, what exactly do you guys want?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Look your rookie year is about learning. Learning how to be a professional, handle the lifestyle, the high demands for long periods of time, how to be coached, how to be a teammate.

Russell can learn regardless if he's played in games or not. Even if Byron's coaching and comments are fucking his game this year it has no bearing in his skills and abilities five years from now.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

How about that Julius Randle lately? He's back to putting up the same numbers as the beginning of the season. He might have grabbed 20 rebounds the other night if not for twisting his ankle. If he can just hit a consistent jumper, he will be a multiple all-star.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Derek Fisher just became available - conversely we now have competition for Luke Walton


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Bring both of them in as coaches. It would work.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Stephen A Smith on SiriusXM: "I'm hearing Jim Buss is out. And Mitch Kupchak will likely follow. Jeanie is going to clean house..."
> (1/2)





> Stephen A: "If (Jeanie Buss) does that, you know she's gonna bring Phil back. And I think Dolan will let him out of his deal to go to LA."


Interesting. It's SAS, but he's connected enough that there could be something to it.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jim leaving? Please, please, please. Mike Brown, then C'Antoni - two strikes you're out!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not likely - she's said he has until 2017


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, I doubt it too. But it's fun to dream! I agree with Magic, in that he should just be a silent owner that delegates all basketball decisions to the GM.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

if not for 'basketball reasons' your opinion might be a little different


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Of course, but it never happened. If Paul led us to a championship, I'd be kissing Jim's ass all the time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Mitch's job being in jeopardy is sheer lunacy. 

Phil Jackson is not a better GM than Mitch. Phil wanted to trade Kobe for Kidd and Sean Marion in 2000.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I've been saying it for a while. I don't mind Jim being an owner. But stay out of basketball decisions. Be the fucking owner like Dr Buss was. The final say on big deals. Let Mitch and the basketball ops put the meals on the table and then you pick what to eat. That's what made Dr Buss great. He let Jerry West load the gun and then pulled the trigger when it was needed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Stephen A. Smith on ESPN LA on Scott:



> I’m hearing he’s gone if Luke Walton wants to come in and take the job next season, that if he wants to do that, that obviously they would move beyond the Byron Scott era and bring in Luke Walton, that Luke Walton, however, as much as he loves the Lakers and California, may not find that to be an attractive job unless they position themselves to acquire somebody like a Ben Simmons. That is what I have heard.
> 
> I have also heard that it’s very, very possible that Jeanie Buss is going to keep her word and fire her brother Jim Buss – thank the good lord – and that Mitch Kupchak may very well not be safe as well.
> 
> How definitive that is remains to be seen. But that is the chatter in NBA circles.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> We are talking about a rookie D'Angelo Russell and wether it would be fit to try and "humble" him for alleged overconfidence. I don't know how Allen Iverson's last seaasons in his career facture much into the equation.
> You would have a point if Johnny Davis and/or Larry Brown had tried to "contain" Iverson's cockyness when he came into the League firing (shots), but i don't remember that happening...


Your memory sucks.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> have also heard that it’s very, very possible that Jeanie Buss is going to *keep her word *and fire her brother Jim Buss


again her word was he has until 2017 - typical Screamin A


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Woj-


> Walton will be competing with Thibodeau for the Lakers job in the spring, and who knows: Jackson and Walton could be reunited there.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...ill-be-competing-for-coaching-job/2016/02/09/


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Obviously, it would be in the Laker's best interests to hire either Thibodeau or Walton. If the possibility of LA striking out on both, I would still fire Scott. Sure, he's a former Laker and won rings, but I've never liked this hire from the jump. He had a good stretch with Chris Paul in New Orleans, but how much of the success actually came from his coaching ability and not Paul's desire to win? He made it to consecutive Finals with an established core of veterans, again, how much of it was due to his coaching? Especially when Kidd and co. started to tune him out. He seems like he wants to be in control of the situation and it's either his way or the highway, personally I don't think his way has ever worked. Everyone knows LA wasn't going to be in playoff contention this year, yet, he still needed to keep the reigns on. Let the young guys play, let them make mistakes and correct them where you see fit, but don't bench them because they are making mistakes. Everyone learns through making mistakes/errors and he seems to have forgotten this principle. Please, fire Byron Scott. /rant


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Are we sure that Luke Walton is a good coach? I mean he inherited the NBA champions and the league MVP, who has gotten even better.

How much of the warriors success is everyone crediting to Luke?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Are we sure that Luke Walton is a good coach? I mean he inherited the NBA champions and the league MVP, who has gotten even better.
> 
> How much of the warriors success is everyone crediting to Luke?


I think the appeal of Luke is his open mindedness and willingness to venture outside the box. Honestly, I don't think Byron Scott would have gotten the same results if he were coaching them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Do Byron announced that Randle will remain the starting PF for the remainder of the season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Byron Do what Byron Do


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> D’Angelo: "We had a whole new offense thrown at us yesterday. Coach was demanding we run it."


Seems like Byron tried to install a new offense yesterday. Which makes no damn sense since it's the defense which has been the problem.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I mean... just I don't... just...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

3/4 of the season left and this fool wants to implement a new offense? Hahahahahaha


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Smells like a tank move to me. Not like we need it at this point but I'm cool with it. Implement a new offense knowing we'll struggle the rest of the way, but ensuring that the young guys get an early start for next year. Rack up losses while getting the young guys actual game experience in the new offense.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the trick is to figure out what kind of offense Luke is going to want to run...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I wouldn't be opposed to Thibodeau either.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Smells like a tank move to me. Not like we need it at this point but I'm cool with it. Implement a new offense knowing we'll struggle the rest of the way, but ensuring that the young guys get an early start for next year. Rack up losses while getting the young guys actual game experience in the new offense.


Byron has made the point for me as being the worst coach ever, well him and Sam Mitchell. At this point, there's no need to change or "fix" the offense for the worst team in the West. Run the pick and roll and let the young guys build some momentum/chemistry heading in to next season. All of us know that Lakers' success will come from the development of Clarkson and Russell and from what I've seen, Byron hasn't found the balance for both of them to be consistent and feed off each other. Besides, why didn't he run this "new" offense at the start of training camp or in the month of November? Why wait the last 24 games or so? Byron over his head.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Even if Byron was a good coach, this team would still be one of the worst five teams in the league.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Byron has made the point for me as being the worst coach ever, well him and Sam Mitchell. At this point, there's no need to change or "fix" the offense for the worst team in the West. Run the pick and roll and let the young guys build some momentum/chemistry heading in to next season. All of us know that Lakers' success will come from the development of Clarkson and Russell and from what I've seen, Byron hasn't found the balance for both of them to be consistent and feed off each other. Besides, why didn't he run this "new" offense at the start of training camp or in the month of November? Why wait the last 24 games or so? Byron over his head.


I don't understand. You hated the offense before, but now he changes it and this makes you mad?

You don't just run the pick and roll. There are 5 guys on the court and they all need to be involved. This is why you need an "offense." The whole point of the change was to make a change from the more Kobe focused Iso heavy offense in to a system that encourages more player and ball movement. It is exactly the type of system you seem to be in favor of.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I don't understand. You hated the offense before, but now he changes it and this makes you mad?
> 
> You don't just run the pick and roll. There are 5 guys on the court and they all need to be involved. This is why you need an "offense." The whole point of the change was to make a change from the more Kobe focused Iso heavy offense in to a system that encourages more player and ball movement. It is exactly the type of system you seem to be in favor of.


Why didn't Byron run this type of offense at the beginning of the season? Why wait when there's only 23-24 games left? Either you appease Kobe or you develop the young talent, can't do both, or else it's half assing.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Not that it'll change anyone's mind about Byron, but there's no new offense. It's a new set inside the offense. Yes, it was rushed. But not a crazy idea if you plan on having Kobe out there less and less.


----------

